# Intel Wireless-N 1000



## seb- (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a new Freebsd user. I'm trying to enable my wireless card. It's an Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000.

My pciconf -lv:

```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x13158086 chip=0x00848086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
mskc0@pci0:133:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x7015103c chip=0x436c11ab rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Marvell 8072 Ethernet Nic (88E8072)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

I can't find the right driver for my wireless card.
Can someone help please?

Thanks.


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 26, 2010)

The iwn(4) driver supports Intel 1000 series cards as of FreeBSD 8.1-RC*


----------



## seb- (Jun 27, 2010)

Is 8.1-RC enough stable for a desktop environment? Is there another solution (ndis drivers)?

Thanks.


----------



## oliverh (Jun 30, 2010)

Ndis driver is a insecure and unstable solution. Using FreeBSD stable is most of the time unavoidable, especially while using fairly new hardware, to get along with certain problems. Otherwise, stable is really stable and not comparable with the poor quality of e.g. Debian testing or Linux RC kernels. Finally it depends on your hardware, try it ...


----------



## aragon (Jul 1, 2010)

It is stable, but you could always wait a week or three by which time 8.1-RELEASE should be out.


----------



## seb- (Jul 26, 2010)

It works fine.

Thank you.


----------

